# My universe will never be the same....I'm glad you came...



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Had to say goodbye to my beautiful bossy bitch 9/26/18. Started coughing on Labor Day. Three weeks later she is gone..... It hurts so bad.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It's just never long enough, no matter how much time we have. 
My sincerest condolences on your loss. Run free beautiful lady.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

She was beautiful.....I'm so sorry...condolences & prayers sent.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh my, looking at her eyes made me tear up instantly. What a gorgeous face. I am so sorry you had to part with her. Heal well.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

she was beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

I am very sorry for your lost.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I did not want to even look at the picture. I DID...... Wish I didn't... I feel your pain.....


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

SO very sorry.


You gave it your all for her.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Malibu said:


> I did not want to even look at the picture. I DID...... Wish I didn't... I feel your pain.....


 These eyes pierced my soul and it really hurt.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I absolutely know how you feel - I lost my boy last month, and I am destroyed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your lost. RIP little one. Run free!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is just lovely her eyes draw you right in.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Good dogs give a lot. She was a good, good dog.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

What a sweet lady. I'm so sorry. May all the good memories that you shared give you the comfort that your deserve. She Knows you are the best human ever. These sound like words stretching to help what may at this time feel empty. I know my world will crash when it is his time as it did when my girl passed. It was and will be the happy memories that bring you back from deepest sorrow. That is their gift to us along with leaving a piece of their heart in exchange for ours.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

here's to the best memories, even if they bring a sigh.


----------



## Synne (Mar 17, 2018)

It's never easy when we lose them but to never have had them would be unimaginable. I'm very sorry for your loss but am glad that you have the memories to keep her alive in your heart for all time. ((hugs))


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

We never, ever get over losing them, but they are a part of our hearts forever. We are better for having had them in our lives. Wishing you peace, as you continue to heal.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

It's been 5 days since I had to say Auf Wiedersehen to my girl. Sometimes I still expect to see her laying on her bed...or playing "bitey face" with my 2 yr old....or trying to nip him as he runs by...or just looking at me with those beautiful eyes. It was just so fast....3 weeks...and waaaaayyyyy too soon...only 7 yrs old. I know eventually I will be able to smile at the memories but for now it just hurts. I keep wondering if I missed something....should I have seen something.... I feel like I failed her somehow. Intellectually I know I did everything I could, but emotionally is a whole other story. I just want to smush my face into her fur again. And have her give me her "Stella look".


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

I know how it hurts. I feel for you. She will be watching over you. Very beautiful GSD. I am sorry for you loss. Rest in Peace.


----------

